# Combine cupola layout



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested in converting a combine to a combine with a cupola. Does anyone know of a prototype caboose where the seating in the cupola doesn't have a whole lot underneath it? The cupola on this particular configuration would be between the baggage door and the baggage area. I've seen the maine cabooses where the cupola only has seating on one side, but this is a bit wider; is there a prototype configuration where the seat is suspended from above? That would leave me the aisle width plus the space from the aisle to either wall as an area that large items could ostensibly be moved through. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew, 
Are you going for the Pagosa Springs combine car look? I was actually thinking of modifying an AMS combine (when it comes out) with the cupola from my Bobber Caboose (it's an early version and would be perfect for modifying.) That way I could have the "Drover's Caboose" in Fn3! If you can't wait that long I hear rumors that Bachmann is coming out with a caboose that either looks very much like the one that was once shown on the Bachmann Forum about 2002 or 2003 which looked very much like a "Drover's Caboose" or that they are coming out with a D&RGW "long caboose." Either might have the cupola you are looking for. Barring that, you may have to scratch build one.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
That's the idea (the Pagosa / Drover's effect.) Was looking at the C&S conversion for AMS cars over at Durango Dan's site, half coach, half bag.... and adding a cupola, probably from an AMS caboose. (Then something creative for the caboose... a flanger maybe?) Would save plugging windows on the AMS combine. 

Just interested in what the internal configuration of such a thing might be; seems kind of pointless to have a baggage door and then just the aisle width to move stuff through into the baggage area! 
As to waiting for the Bachmann side door caboose, yeah, it'd be great. What follows, though, is the distinct sound of me not holding my breath! 
Matthew (OV)


----------



## Schlosser (Jan 2, 2008)

Matthew,the early railroads built their own cars the way they wanted them. So the adage would be, if you could build it in real life, and if there was a need for it, it has already been done. 

Most bashes have windows in the sides under the cupola; this is a no-no. (The LGB Drover Caboose is quite suspect in this paramter!) Under the cupola was where the lockers for the train men were; the caboose was their home away from home and they needed storage space for their 'stuff'. If there was no 'Railroad YMCA' handy, they had to 'overnight' in the caboose for the trip home the next day. 

A baggage car was not 'a home away from home'. As long as you can figure out a way a baggage car could sport a cupola and still get its work done, go for it. 

Art, a railroad employee from 1947 to 1952.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

This is a conversion I did using a Bachmann combine and the cupola from a Bachmann bobber caboose. The cupola would work prototypically where I put it but would have been best if moved over just a tad more from the baggage door. It went where it is due to a more convenient slotting area on the roof. 










The baggage section wouldn't be for baggage on such a car but rather for small LCL and misc. shipments. For example the Cal Western used to drop groceries and newspapers to residents along the line although they never used a car like this.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 04/14/2008 10:13 AM
I'm interested in converting a combine to a combine with a cupola. Does anyone know of a prototype caboose where the seating in the cupola doesn't have a whole lot underneath it? 




Yep...here's an example from Duncan Mills. Dwight and I visited this place about a month ago. 

This caboose (North Pacific Coast narrow gauge RR) started out life as a MOW crew bunk car we were told. 









Here's the interior...and the cupola....without a "whole lot underneith it". 









There's a prototype for everything.


----------



## parkdesigner (Jan 5, 2008)

I have taken the cupola from an AMS D&RGW Short Caboose and placed it on the top of an AMS Passenger car and I can tell you from experience, it does not look good. (I was planning to kitbash the same car!) The cupola is noticeably narrower than the passenger car sides. The real Pagosa Springs caboose cupola was almost "in plane" with the side walls of the coach portion. The AMS short caboose cupola looks tiny on top of the coach. 

Perhaps after the guys making that C&S car are finished, they will tackle a drovers caboose? I know that the 1:20.3 site said that Accucraft don't plan to do one.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Let's hope so! Sounds like if not I'll have to scratch the cupola, or at least come up with a particularly better fit. 

Of course by the time I get that far down my project list, it'll probably already be out from someplace! 

Matthew (OV)


----------

